# Pet Theft



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This has made my day today -

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...ew-criminal-offence-in-crackdown-on-pet-theft

As Georgia is a Cocker Spaniel and, alongside, Pugs and French Bulldogs they are top of the list of desirable dogs to steal I live in fear of her being stolen. My decision to spay her was partly driven by the fact that, once stolen, they often end up as a puppy farm brood bitches until they are dumped in a truly awful state when they are too old to carry on breeding. At least if she was sold to a pet home she might stand the chance of leading a reasonably comfortable life.

Let's hope this new law will deter these despicable criminals.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't believe that stealing anything wasn't a criminal act anyway.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah me too, stealing has always been theft which must be a crime, or there'll be a lot of pissed of blokes in Strangeways.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not sure what it was called before but it was just like stealing a phone or tv etc. No account for the emotional distress etc. Police, to start with, were just not interested because if they solved it their crime clear up figures were not enhanced by much. Hopefully this will cause them to want to solve what is an horrendous crime, akin, in my opinion to physical assault such is impact it has on people. 
Drug dealers have, apparently, moved from dealing drugs to dealing dogs as it carries such a light penalty. A barrister commented that criminals do risk assessments before going out to "work". Steal a dog and get a couple of grand for it v a slap on the wrist if ever caught. No contest really!


----------

